# Paint or no?



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

*Paint or no?*​
*Paint or no!*

Paint1768.00%Naked832.00%


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I've painted my con-rod shooter in the style of a tank badge. Which do you prefer?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

no paint!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Both


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd paint the whole thing and give it a nice flat clear coat. Would look great.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good enhancement with the paint. Makes it a one off, and elevates it.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

They're both awesome. How about option 3. Polish the letters and the outer ledges (where you have the red on the painted one).


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> I'd paint the whole thing and give it a nice flat clear coat. Would look great.


Sweet idea. Got the same notion on another forum. Thought I would give it a try. Think it looks great! And it's still a tough call between painted and naked!!!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

tie XD


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I really like it painted and I hope you clear coated it all  Then no worries about the bare metal rusting


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

coundnt vote to influence an outcome.

I like em BOTH !

if ya selling em, offer da paint version as an OPTION ? ?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> I really like it painted and I hope you clear coated it all  Then no worries about the bare metal rusting
> 
> I haven't yet but it's totes on my todo list. I was gonna do a bit o research about clearing over oil brased paint.





tpinaz said:


> coundnt vote to influence an outcome.
> I like em BOTH !
> if ya selling em, offer da paint version as an OPTION ? ?


I have four more on the way. Two are spoken for so I guess I'll list one of each on my etsy page when I get them done.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Wallpaper is very cool !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

The full paint looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you kidding? The painted one is da bomb! Hands down.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, the paint job is just teits. Really teits. I can see a nickel or chromed one too with polished highlights...dull matt the low spots..i.e. the rest...sort of like how adjustable crescent wrenches come.

Either way you've hit on a great idea.

Definitely clear coat it...will help prevent rust and chipped paint (paint loves to chip on high spots). What if you chromed only the bottle opener part...that will chip the first time you open a bottle... but I doubt people will actually use it as a bottle opener and volunteer to chew up that nice paint job.

Another option still is to chrome plate the whole thing (first copper, 2nd nickel, 3rd chrome...or stop with nickel...nickel is a warmer color than chromium) and paint over the chrome, that way it's not going to ever rust. Yes it will cost a bit..dunno about Charlotte's chrome shops' prices.

Personally if I were to order one, I'd request it all to be nickel plated and paint. The brass bolts would remain brass and bare, no clear. I'd rather polish them with Brasso.

Congrats on selling a few Piston Fork Slingshots (PFS).... it's actually sort of a pickle fork so it's a double meaning.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the paint.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Would Black Sheep Forge (BSF) trade a bottle opener forged steel one for this? You might ask. I think you said you wanted one. Afterall, Triumph is a UK brand and so is the BSF line...possibly that has significance to motivate a trade.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Would Black Sheep Forge (BSF) trade a bottle opener forged steel one for this? You might ask. I think you said you wanted one. Afterall, Triumph is a UK brand and so is the BSF line...possibly that has significance to motivate a trade.


Well, I've already got one of Lee Silvas sweet bottle openers! He sent it to my eldest kid but she doesn't need to know that! It's been on my table (and in good use) since the day it arrived. To be honest it's one of my favorite things.

The BSF is out of California as far as I know.

Good idea however!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I voted naked, but looks good either way.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Painted, fo sho!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is slick Bud. Leave it alone. Looks USDA choice!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Painted to me.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

painted


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Dunno where I got the idea BSF was UK. As I age it seems my neuirons get crossed and short circuited. Anyone else have that issue? LOL I was born at an early age, what's happened to me? :hmm: BTW I voted for paint. That little vote gizmo is pretty handy... I guess the mods helped you put that there? Another thing about this forum that's cool.

After the triumph of Triumph PFS sales, you can start on BSA, Honda-suki-Kawasaki...ooooouuuu kowabunga chief, you've discovered a crankin gold mine. Harleys may be a bit large but for ham hands, maybe? If the other brands branded their rods anyway. (?? that doesn't sound right)


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Dunno where I got the idea BSF was UK. As I age it seems my neuirons get crossed and short circuited. Anyone else have that issue? LOL I was born at an early age, what's happened to me? :hmm: BTW I voted for paint. That little vote gizmo is pretty handy... I guess the mods helped you put that there? Another thing about this forum that's cool.
> 
> After the triumph of Triumph PFS sales, you can start on BSA, Honda-suki-Kawasaki...ooooouuuu kowabunga chief, you've discovered a crankin gold mine. Harleys may be a bit large but for ham hands, maybe? If the other brands branded their rods anyway. (?? that doesn't sound right)


Most companies don't brand their con rods. I believe that V-twin rods are connected to each and a lot of the BSA era stuff has a solid crank ring. I'll keep looking however.

As for the voting gizmo, any one can use it without help from one of the mods. It's one of the options when starting a thread.


----------

